# My Danbury Mint Christmas Maltese



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I got this about a week before Christmas. It is so pretty and so big. It stands about nine inches tall, is about eight inches long, and about 3-1/2 inches wide.

[attachment=17604:attachment]

[attachment=17603:attachment]


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is beautiful. Nice Christmas present.









Linda


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow so that's life size! What did Paris think of it LOL?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

That is what I want next year.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It's beautiful! I didn't even see that on their website!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I love it! Maybe I'll get that along with the beautiful Maltese tree. So pretty, both of them.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I LOVE that ornament - now I'm OBSESSED with buying all the stuff I've seen . Unfortunately for me they also do shih tzu items - aghhh - there goes all my money . Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! Betty I love it! Is it pretty and white or off whitish?


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

A real beauty.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Cute! Cute!







If they carry this next year, I'll order it.


Joy


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Stop showing me all the wonderful Maltese Christmas stuff!







I need a new camera. I want Maltese chotzkies!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> It's beautiful! I didn't even see that on their website![/B]


I only saw the bichon. I looked but never saw the maltese one.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

_It's a beauty_ - I received mine right before Christmas too, and am keeping it on display for awhile...









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

It's not on their website. There was a topic on here a while back...someone had received a brochure about it. I never received a brochure but I called and ordered it. I don't know why they don't have it on their website. 

Pat, I believe it is white. I'm at work now so it isn't in front of me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> It's not on their website. There was a topic on here a while back...someone had received a brochure about it. I never received a brochure but I called and ordered it. I don't know why they don't have it on their website.
> 
> Pat, I believe it is white. I'm at work now so it isn't in front of me.[/B]


Here's the thread about it from a couple months ago....









http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=17603


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I also ordered it and the surprising part of it is that if you live in Tennessee you have to pay sales tax on it too.







I have never ordered a product on line that didn't have a physical location in our state to have to pay tax. There are only 3 states that have to pay sales tax to Danbury Mint so you might want to check before you order.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks "Paris" for posting a picture of the Christmas Maltese. I'm a newbie and didn't know about the original thread. Instead of waiting until Christmas, I decided to go ahead and order it. Danbury Mint said it wouln't be available or shipped until April, but that's okay.



Joy


----------

